#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  IISER Pune, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities.

## Nitisha0118

*YEAR OF ESTABLISHMENT* : 2006



*MODE OF ADMISSION :* It is a two step process. One need to qualify JEE (Main) and then take JEE (Advanced). Admissions are based on the JEE (Advanced) rank.


*CONNECTIVITY

*Nearest Airport : Pune Airport


Distance from Airport : 15km
Nearest Railway Station : Pune Junction


Distance from Railway Station : 10km





·         Pune, Maharashtra
·         Estd : 2006
·         http://www.iiserpune.ac.in/
·   E-mail : webmaste@iiserpune.ac.in
·         Contact : 020-25908001
·         Ownership : Public
·         Approved By : MHRD
·   Affiliated To : Indian Institute of Science Education and Research, Pune


*
JEE ADVANCED EXAM INFO*
Exam Applications
Online :29/04/2016 10:00am - 04/05/2016 05:00pm

Admit Card
11/05/2016

Exam Date
22/05/2016 09:00am - 12:00pm22/05/2016 02:00pm - 05:00pm

Result
12/06/2016

Counselling
24/06/2016

*CAMPUS FACILITIES*

BankLibrarycanteenBoys HostelGirls HostelSportsHospital


*FEE STRUCTURE

**Particulars*
*Amount*

Admission Fees
₹15819 (₹5836)

Library Caution Deposit (One Time, Refundable)
₹1000

Laboratory Caution Deposit (One Time, Refundable)
₹1000

*Total*
*₹17819 (₹7836)*







*HOSTEL FEE

**Particulars*
*Amount*

Hostel Admission
₹500

Hostel Seat Rent
₹2000

Electricity & Water Charges
₹1000

Hostel Caution Deposit (One Time, Refundable)
₹2000

*Total*
*₹5500*








  Similar Threads: NIT Karnataka , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities RGIPT, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. IISER Thiruvananthapuram, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. MIT Pune btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities MIT Pune btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

